# I could be one of the many who join in a rush of excitement...



## slythgeek (Oct 7, 2011)

and disappear after a week.

Or I may stay for a while.

My name is Katrina, and occasionally, someone will ask if I was named after the hurricane.  While I'm flattered that I look six years old, no, I was not named after the hurricane.  I'm twenty-five, which suggests I was named after Katrina and the Wave (the truth).

I spend every moment of what may be called "free time" on my hobbies, which include the second job of running four conventions per year.

In high school and college, I wrote constantly though I never made an effort to publish because I did not consider any of my work worth keeping on my shelf for the next fifty years.

After two years of writing nothing longer than a wordy email, I finally started with fanfic again.  Why fanfic?  Practice.  People will read it if it's about their favorite characters, so it's also easier to get beta readers.  Lure them in with the candy and hope they'll stay for dinner, right?  I've never written a novel though I'm writing a long fanfic now to see if I can even sustain a story that long.  We'll see when I finish.

What I need more than anything is an editor who will give me more than just encouragement (but won't be an ass either).  Perhaps I will find that here.


----------



## terrib (Oct 7, 2011)

I am smiling...cute intro...we have many asses..I mean editors here...lol. Glad to have you, hon.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to WF Katrina :hi:

Here's to hoping you spend more than a week here with us :untroubled:


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Katrina. Welcome to WF. 
Hope you don't come and go as the hurricane had.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 7, 2011)

Katrina, welcome!  You have come to the write place (sad pun, sorry!)  Hope you do stick around.  I look forward to reading more, having seen nothing but your intro, which had some good lines itself.  Good to know that you are asking for honest input.  You will get it here.  They will attack like wolverines, and eat you aliv....   errr.... I mean... the folks here will give you constructive criticism along with positive comments on the best parts.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello to you Katrina, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## theorphan (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome, I disappeared after a couple of weeks mainly because I got swept up in writing then got requests to submit partially manuscripts and just got lost in everything.  But again Welcome to the community   While I was here though I found it quite helpful and amazing.


----------



## slythgeek (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I get swept up in things and disappear from most places temporarily.  And I tend not to post on weekends as I spend most of them sewing.


----------



## damselfly (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome.  I joined looking to procrastinate my finals and ended up disappearing for close to 4 years... But hope you find some good editors around here. I'm looking to do some editing work too, so it's kind of nice to poke around again.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 11, 2011)

Now, did it just get a bit windier in here? I feel a hurricane coming up. Nah, just kidding.

Welcome to the forums, Katrina!


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 11, 2011)

I was tempted to make all sorts of ribald comments about women and hurricanes, but thought that this being a family show, and all, it would be tres inappropriate!

Hi, I'm new too and up until now I didn't realise you could leave if you got bored/busy... the whole concept is foreign to me 

Not being in with the cool kids, what is fanfic? I had a Fantic (150cc, I seem to remember) but that was many kilos ago and I suspect I would break one now...


----------



## slythgeek (Oct 26, 2011)

Fanfic is a shortening of the words "fan fiction".  It's where you write stories about existing characters for fun and the amusement of other fans.


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 26, 2011)

As someone who lives in the city where Katrina did her worst, I hope you don't leave death and destruction in your wake. 

Welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around for a while.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Katrina, welcome to the site.  I know that fanfic has a lot of followers, but unfortunately, we don't allow it to be posted here for legal reasons. I do hope you will stick around and join in with other types of writings.


----------



## slythgeek (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone ever read the entire post on this site?  This is the third time in 24 hours that someone has read only a couple of words in what I said and commented to the contrary of what they WANTED to read in my post.

Like I've said in my ORIGINAL POST, I am here to improve my NON-FANFIC writing but am writing fanfic as PRACTICE.  Dammit, people.  Read what I type before telling me that I'm wrong.


----------

